# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  phần mềm rhino

## quanglong87

các ban ơi. có ai bít vẽ phầm mềm rhino không?

----------


## vmb_thaibui

bạn vào hỏi nhầm box rồi,mình chỉ nghe nói phần mềm vẽ 3d rhinoceros chứ chưa nghe rhino bao giờ

----------


## accxaydung

theo mình biết rhino là một phần mềm cho phép thiết kế đồ họa 3d

----------


## viponline

cái đó vẽ 3d nhưng khó kiếm crack lắm bạn ơi

----------


## dungmxh

o day nè ban. có đầy đủ cả
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=56443

----------

